# Problem Enabling Touch Screen on Dell Latitude E6420



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,
I am working on a Dell E6420 Latitude laptop. It has Windows 7 on it. Had to reinstall Windows 7. cant get touchscreen to work. owner of laptop is unsure if it had touchscreen enabled on it before. 

I installed windows 7. Everything works fine.

How do I enable the touchscreen to work (if it does have it installed)?

Please let me know the following:

1) how do I tell if this laptop as a touchscreen on it
2) how do I enable the touch screen?
3) how do I test the touch screen?

Thanks alot!!
ox


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The touchscreen is optional. Was this selected when the PC was purchased?


----------



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

The laptop was a gift to me and i have no way of knowing whether it is touchscreen or not and if it is how can i tell ....please help me....
:embarased:upset:


----------

